# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Forthnet: αυξήσεις στο κόστος των τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων από 5/9/20

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 


Η Forthnet Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από τις 05/09/2020 μεταβάλλεται η χρέωση των εξερχόμενων κλήσεων προς εθνικά σταθερά & προς εθνικά κινητά και διαμορφώνεται σε 0,5000€/λεπτό από 0,3125€/λεπτό & σε 0,6000€/λεπτό από 0,3150€/λεπτό αντίστοιχα. Ως ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης & βήμα χρέωσης διατηρείται το ένα (1) λεπτό.

Η μεταβολή της χρέωσης των εξερχόμενων κλήσεων προς εθνικά σταθερά & προς εθνικά κινητά επηρεάζει τους συνδρομητές των υπηρεσιών Nova Internet 24, Nova ADSL, Nova ADSL 24, Nova Internet 50, Nova VDSL 50, Nova Telephony Basic, Nova Telephony Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά Nova & Nova2play Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά Nova.

Η μεταβολή της χρέωσης των εξερχόμενων κλήσεων προς εθνικά κινητά επηρεάζει τους συνδρομητές των υπηρεσιών Nova Telephony, Nova Telephony Unlimited, Nova Telephony Economy, Nova Telephony Απεριόριστα σταθερά, Nova2play, Nova2play Unlimited, Nova2play Απεριόριστα σταθερά, Nova2play Economy, Nova2play SAT, Nova3play & Nova3play SAT.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι οι εμπορικά διαθέσιμες & οι εμπορικά μη διαθέσιμες Nova2play & Nova3play plus υπηρεσίες που περιλαμβάνουν ενσωματωμένο απεριόριστο χρόνο ομιλίας προς εθνικά κινητά δεν επηρεάζονται από την μεταβολή της χρέωσης των εξερχόμενων κλήσεων προς εθνικά κινητά.

Οι συνδρομητές των παραπάνω υπηρεσιών έχουν δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου οικονομικού προγράμματος της Nova που ικανοποιεί καλύτερα τις ανάγκες τους ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασης τους αζημίως εντός δύο (2) μηνών από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής των ανωτέρω μεταβολών εφόσον λαμβάνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό και εντός τριών (3) μηνών εφόσον λαμβάνουν διμηνιαίο λογαριασμό.

Οι ανωτέρω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και τέλος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας & Internet 5%.

*Πηγή : Nova*

----------

